# Wonder Trade funsies



## RedneckPhoenix (Dec 21, 2016)

So wonder trades are fun, you never know what you're going to get. You can get a zigzagoon, or a sentret, or whatever. But what I like to do is take a Pokemon, give it a funny name, and then trade 'em.
For example, today I cought a Gumshoos in a heal ball and named it PrettyInPink. I got an Alolan geodude for my efforts.


----------



## norblarchoop (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm really tempted to name them something naughty, honestly.


----------



## Byrus (Jul 24, 2017)

I was going to start a wonder trade thread, but since this is here I may as well bump it...

I mostly wonder trade my extras from ev breeding. I've gotten a lot of other people's breeding extras which is pretty nice. 

Most don't have nicknames, though someone did send me a Gumshoos named "SJW Tumblr" which was pretty memorable. Also got a Wishwashi named "FISH", which seemed really funny at 4am.


----------



## Negrek (Jul 24, 2017)

I love wonder trade! Definitely one of my favorite features from the 3D gens. Generally speaking I trade off all my breedjects, and of course I'm always happy to get some of those in return.

I haven't gotten anything particularly crazy/generous from it... a couple of blatantly hacked shinies is about it. My favorite pokémon to get are probably Chinese-language ones, since I know a little Chinese and it's fun deciphering the names.


----------

